# Any limit on length of exit discharge?



## nealderidder (Jun 1, 2017)

I'm pondering what happens after one reaches an "exit" but has not yet reached a public way. Is there any limit to the length of the discharge? 300 feet? 300 miles?

I do have a project in mind. It's a linear series of rectangular spaces, around 20k SF each. These used to be warehouses and they are surrounded by 10' wide walkways (which used to be loading docks) that are 4' above grade.

If i walk out an exterior door I'm on the raised walk. I now have a 700' hike to a ramp that leads to the public way. There are periodic stairs that lead down to the street but what if I need an accessible means of egress I can't just get that person in a wheelchair out the door and wish them good luck getting to the public way, can i?


Thanks,
Neal


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2017)

Cannot speak to accessibility 

But I am thinking you meet the exit requirement. Plus there are a couple other sections that would make it legal.


----------



## nealderidder (Jun 1, 2017)

I think a sketch would be useful. 







Consider unit C - have I exited when I walk out an exterior door or do I need to get to grade? Would your answer change if there were a canopy overhead?

Neal


----------



## nealderidder (Jun 1, 2017)

Hmmm... not sure why my images isn't showing up...


----------



## nealderidder (Jun 1, 2017)

I give up!


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2017)

nealderidder said:


> I give up!




If not a sawhorse cannot post picture

Unless you do a link


----------



## steveray (Jun 2, 2017)

If you rate the exterior wall it might meet exterior area for assisted rescue....But without a drawing it's tough to say...Look at 1026 for exterior egress stairs and sections like that...


----------



## RLGA (Jun 2, 2017)

Once you enter an exit, measurement of travel distance stops. There is no limitation on length of travel within the exit or exit discharge.


----------



## Jmb (Jun 27, 2017)

To the public way or to a safe dispersal area at least 50'-0" away form the building. This could apply to the general egress route as well as the accessible means of egress route:


*IBC 2015: 1028.5 Access to a public way. *_The exit discharge shall provide a direct and unobstructed access to a public way. _

*Exception: *

_Where access to a public way cannot be provided, a safe dispersal area shall be provided where all of the following are met: _

*1*_. The area shall be of a size to accommodate not less than 5 square feet (0.46 m2) for each person. _

*2.*_ The area shall be located on the same lot not less than 50 feet (15 240 mm) away from the building requiring egress. _

*3.*_ The area shall be permanently maintained and identified as a safe dispersal area. _

*4*_. The area shall be provided with a safe and unobstructed path of travel from the building. _​


----------



## PJC89 (Jul 29, 2017)

Technically, the situation you have described complies.  There is no limitation regarding travel distance beyond the exit discharge.  You must just simply provide access to the public.  I have done this on several other projects where occupants have discharged into a common plaza.  occupants must then walk several hundred feet through the plaza to access the street.  I also worked on a church that has occupants discharge out of the back of the church into a large open grassed area.  Occupants then had to walk around the church several hundred feet to access the parking lot, a much longer distance than what you have shown above.  Although this does not seem correct it certainly is as outlined in Section 1028 below.

https://up.codes/viewer/general/int_building_code_2015/chapter/10/means-of-egress#1028 

*Section 1028 Exit Discharge*

*1028.1 General*

_Exits _shall discharge directly to the exterior of the building. The _exit discharge _shall be at grade or shall provide a direct path of egress travel to grade. The _exit discharge _shall not reenter a building. The combined use of Exceptions 1 and 2 shall not exceed 50 percent of the number and minimum width or required capacity of the required exits.


----------

